# Masta bug rug: feedback please?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 February 2011)

Saw the Masta bug rug in the tack shop today, looks like a "Boett" type sweet-itch thingey.

Anyone purchased and/or used one? Any feedback? I think they've only just introduced them, but am just wondering .....


----------



## holmedown (21 February 2011)

Was that in Town & Country (or whatever they are called now ?)  I saw them there for the first time today - sort of brown colour and wondered what they were like.
Dont remember seeing them in there last time so must be new.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 February 2011)

Yup! Town and County. There were loads of them out on display, then when I asked at the till how much they were, and queried the sizing, I was told that they "shouldn't have been put out as they've only just arrived"!!!! and that it wasn't actually possible to buy one because they "hadn't been entered on the computer". I was told I had to "ring up tomorrow"!!!

Is it just me that's getting thoroughly well p!ssed off with that place? Honestly, I don't believe they could organise a p!ss up in a brewery, the other day I went there and they hadn't got the bedding I wanted - not the first time this has happened; plus the feed I wanted, backalong, they only had two bags left.

Then before Christmas I needed rug-straps - a simple thing in the winter months for a tack shop, one would have thought???? Nope, they would have had to order them in specially which was about a week - so I went home and ordered them on-line.

Problem is, if the blimmin place closes we'll all be the losers coz its so handy!  Come on T&C get your act together for gawds sake.


----------



## katherine1975 (22 February 2011)

Just had a look - do you mean this one? http://www.discount-equestrian.co.uk/masta-bug-rug.html
Looks exactly like the Pagony rug to me!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 February 2011)

Yes, this is the one - and probably a lot cheaper than theirs will be, BUT some of the bigger sizes on this particular website aren't available till April, which aint a lotta good!!

WHEN oh when, will retailers/manufacturers get their act together and supply sweet itch rugs BEFORE the season starts? (sorry, ranting .....)


----------



## Animal Bitz (13 March 2011)

has anyone bought one yet have been looking at them too


----------



## kalsi4654 (21 April 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			WHEN oh when, will retailers/manufacturers get their act together and supply sweet itch rugs BEFORE the season starts? (sorry, ranting .....)
		
Click to expand...

We have sweet itch rugs in stock all year round - Pagony or DeMeulenkamp - in all sizes from Shetland to Shire. 
http://www.solva-icelandics.co.uk/


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 May 2011)

I was hoping to hear if the Masta rug was any good too!  

Also, as a retailer, it was funny to hear your rant about T&C - I shouldn't have laughed, but I did!


----------



## LMR (1 May 2011)

I purchased one of these a month ago and it has been great! ive never had a boett or any of the other more expensive ones so can't compare but would definitely recommend. only criticism would be my boy managed to get the mask off but he always manages to get masks, head collars and muzzles off!


----------



## mintaka04 (5 May 2011)

I bought one of these rugs a few weeks ago, and it has been fabulous!!!
I have tried the Pagony (in two sizes) and it just wouldn't stay on the horse right.
I tried the snuggy hoods, but my horse hated it.
For years we've been using the Rambo sweetitch hoody and it has been ok, but the weight of it always rubbed out a portion of the mane and the tail.

The masta bug rug has exceeded all expectations.
It fits great, hardly moves, doesn't rub and so far has kept the biting beasties off.
The only bit my horse didn't like was the mesh eye mask. She managed to rip that quite quickly, but I just cut it off and she's quite happy with the ear covers, just didn't like her eyes being covered.
So far I love it!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 May 2011)

3 or 4 years ago I bought the Bug Buster (think it was called) rug. Not Masta - could have been Rambo. It's brilliant, it really is! The permethrin lasts 25 washes. I honestly don't see how the lightweight white "fly rugs" offer any protection at all. I get bitten through jods, t-shirts, undies, you name it. So how is a flimsy rug supposed to work? If you read today's descriptions, some manufacturers are getting a bit more honest and say things like keeps the horse clean, stops the sun bleaching coats and can HELP keep flies away. The heavier mesh, permethrin impregnated rugs are ace. My horse loves his.


----------

